# Any of our coders here interested in doing some iPhone/iPad development?



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking for someone to write a TPU app, I don't have the time right now.

TPU has a signing key for the app store. Some sort of compensation can be negotiated.

This could also work to self-teach Objective C / iPhone development. With a Java or C++ programming background it won't be too hard.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am doing some Java for the Android market currently.  What are the specifics?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2011)

i have no idea  yet .. just wanted to check if someone was interested in it


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2011)

My love of all things Apple might cause me to "inadvertantly" leave a mini-nuke in the app, temporarily disabling the device.

So I probably better not get involved...


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2011)

You need to have a Mac running a Mac OS to use the SDK, no?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 21, 2011)

Kreij said:


> You need to have a Mac running a Mac OS to use the SDK, no?



I don't think you will need a Mac, but you will certainly need the SDK. Heard my friend telling me about getting the SDK sometime ago, but he only has Windows.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2011)

Kreij said:


> You need to have a Mac running a Mac OS to use the SDK, no?



you can install Mac OS X on most recent PCs, then you need XCode which is the IDE/SDK. It comes with an emulator for testing


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 21, 2011)

You need at least Snow Leopard to run their SDK, it can not be run on Windows machines. I bought a second-hand MacBook specifically for programming for the iPhone. First I tried an Acer Netbook hackintosh but it didn't cut it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am willing to program for the android market if the need arises.  Studies have shown last month that the amount of Android operating systems have passed Iphone OS on the market.  I am not sure if this study included tablets or not.

Macs are expensive to buy just to program for the Iphone unfortunately.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 21, 2011)

Some ideas... 


An iPhone overclocking utility (warrantee?  forget it.)
TPU skins or backgrounds (have a screen with a w/c bubbler)
Hardware pic upload to image hosting on TPU?

I'll try to think of more... and serious ones.  No coding here, but have an acquaintance who has a Droid app published.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 21, 2011)

The overclocking utility will reduce the amount if Iphones on the market.  Good thinking Sasqui!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Some ideas...
> 
> 
> An iPhone overclocking utility (warrantee?  forget it.)
> ...



nonono .. this is about an application to access tpu's content on mobile devices


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> I am willing to program for the android market if the need arises.



i have no idea about demand for an android app .. but if you are interested and have the time, sure why not.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2011)

We do have quite a few people in the Android clubhouse. I'd wager TPU has more Android than iPhone users.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 21, 2011)

> Some sort of compensation can be negotiated.



Compensation has already been served by the TPU family in the last three years.

I would be very interested in this project.

Some things to add:

-Review viewer
-News viewer
-Way to respond to PMs maybe, but most phones have built in browsers.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> We do have quite a few people in the Android clubhouse. I'd wager TPU has more Android than iPhone users.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144490

I actually just started a poll because I want to know this. (would like to see it as a front page poll too....)

I'd download and use a TPU app for my Android devices in a second.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Would it not be easier to simply code a mobile version of the website so when accessed through a mobile devices browser you get a slightly different TPU that's resized/shaped to fit?

That way you don't have to worry about compatibility .

Like

m.gmail.com

m.youtube.com

etc


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i have no idea about demand for an android app .. but if you are interested and have the time, sure why not.



w1zz look at this - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=1466

we have 10 android users to every iphone users, an iphone app seams like a waste of time

i agree with pantherx though, i would love a mobile version as currently i have to go to preferences every time i long on and disable sig's and avatars so the site will load within the day


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2011)

more thoughts on mobile version vs. iphone vs. android please


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> more thoughts on mobile version vs. iphone vs. android please



Mobile would also help for the TPU members who browse through their psp

Barely anyone at TPU uses an iphone

Anyone with an android phone can access the tpu website easily the mobile version is the best idea as its only those of us using our old pre-3g phones who have a problem


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 21, 2011)

qubit said:


> My love of all things Apple might cause me to "inadvertantly" leave a mini-nuke in the app, temporarily disabling the device.
> 
> So I probably better not get involved...



Can we add a "No Thanks" button to posts?

There are some folks at my job getting into iOS dev. If you have no other takers I can ask around.

Yeah, an Android app-or both-may be the way to go though.


----------



## Frick (Apr 21, 2011)

A mobile version will cover more ground but a dedicated Android/iOS version would probably look/behave better. But it kinda depends on how you look at it.



Sasqui said:


> Some ideas...
> 
> 
> Hardware pic upload to image hosting on TPU?



That is a very good idea. A way to upload phone pics to TPU directly?


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 21, 2011)

Can i be in as a practicant?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Poll is still too new to be a definitive source to claim there are no iPhone users here. Native apps for either platform would be awesome but I believe a mobile version of the site would still be useful. Android embodies the true nature of  hardware and software enthusiasm far more than iphones ever will. Android is more in line with the community imo.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the sound of m.youtube.com, the people who use their iphones to access this site are most likely lurkers and don't bother to register. I am an iPhone user as I just wanted something that works and I think there would be alot more guests or visitors if a dedicated app for the iphone OS were made. I think it would be less of a hassle to cater for iOS app as you'd only need to make it compatible with one device. I am no coder or programmer but that could factor the process.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Poll is still too new to be a definitive source to claim there are no iPhone users here. Native apps for either platform would be awesome but I believe a mobile version of the site would still be useful. Android embodies the true nature of  hardware and software enthusiasm far more than iphones ever will. Android is more in line with the community imo.



All true. I love my iPhone but it's pretty closed (and also don't have to spend my own money on it).


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 21, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> more thoughts on mobile version vs. iphone vs. android please



My thoughts are both.  Assuming the programming is done in Java, porting from device to device is only a matter of syntax, all the other work is already done.

I disagree with a mobile version, because a mobile website is just a dumbed down version of a website.  The majority of phones out there can view a page in it's entirety, some even with flash.  Making a mobile version of the site is just going to make it harder for people to view the real site.

Please remember that the majority of TPU users are 'power users', who would be more attracted to the Android for obvious reasons.

If everyone who uses the APP rates it 5 stars here at TPU, it could create a demand for the application bringing it to the top of the APP list, and in turn getting more users to TPU.  That being said, the APP should be coded with the casual also in mind.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2011)

Tapatalk? Haven't used it, but I think it's the popular option, unless you're thinking for the main page rather than the forums.

I personally think smartphone browsers are plenty good enough to browse the normal site, so making a mobile version is stupid IMO. I'd rather have an app.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I personally think smartphone browsers are plenty good enough to browse the normal site



thats the point, they don't need an app

but all of us on tpu who lack the money required for a smartphone would love a mobile site so we could veiw it with our 'low end' phones or psp's etc


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> thats the point, they don't need an app
> 
> but all of us on tpu who lack the money required for a smartphone would love a mobile site so we could veiw it with our 'low end' phones or psp's etc



Longevity.  By the time the mobile site is finished, even the low-end phones will have said capabilities.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2011)

<--- will beta test any Android TPU app if needed.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 21, 2011)

There is no reason to create a dedicated app for TPU. Unless you are looking at specific things like advertising/tracking.

Otherwise like Panther suggested. Create a m.techpowerup.com. You then only need to add some simple browser detection. If it is a mobile OS direct them to the m.techpowerup.com

This site doesn't have Web 2.0 features that warrant a dedicated application.

Any HTML/Javascript phone browser supports this page as it is. Just have to zoom in.out. Side code a mobile site based on common screen size. Once the template is created you should be able to automate the conversion from core TPU to mobile TPU.

http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_browser-ww-monthly-201003-201103

http://www.mobileawesomeness.com/listings/gallery/yahoo-mobile-beta/

http://www.mobileawesomeness.com/listings/gallery/volkwagon/

http://www.mobileawesomeness.com/listings/gallery/gamespot/


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 22, 2011)

@ZenZimZaliben:  Everything you said is true, and I couldn't agree with you more, if this were about finding a better way to interface with TPU.

What this is really about is expanding TPU's horizons, getting our name on the mobile market.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 22, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> @ZenZimZaliben:  Everything you said is true, and I couldn't agree with you more, if this were about finding a better way to interface with TPU.
> 
> What this is really about is expanding TPU's horizons, getting our name on the mobile market.



Oh... Well Ok then.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> thats the point, they don't need an app
> 
> but all of us on tpu who lack the money required for a smartphone would love a mobile site so we could veiw it with our 'low end' phones or psp's etc




Whilst that's true, constantly zooming in and out is annoying as hell 


IMO, apps for websites are silly, as has been said it's not like we have special features, just need something that is more suited for low resolutions and have easier to press buttons etc.


( I have the XDA developers webapp, but only because they don't have a m.xda etc, their forum index was way to many pictures to it does take a long time to load other wise.)

Just seems if you code a decent mobile website theirs no need for an app at all.

It's already multi-platform right off the bat, and obviously different phones have different identifiers when accessing websites, so there could still be different versions if you so wished.

( for example default m.facebook is not touch screen optimised, but their is a touch.facebook as well)


As for getting TPU passed around and seen by other people, make an app that's just a news feed. lol


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd rather see a TPU game app where you can join in multiplayer and fight against the facist domination of the moderators.
I'd buy a better phone for that.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 22, 2011)

The true beauty of mobile apps isn't even the usability or for that matter the user. Since you are asking for permission to install an application on their phone you can do a ton of things.

GPS Tracking. Common Search Tracking. This allows you to serve behaviorally targeted ads. And the user opted in to it! Browse TPU on the new app. Serve up awesome new Nvidia cards that the client was just looking at previously. Show locations where you can buy it. Generate revenue on a PPC basis.

BTW - not saying I'm for this.... just that is what most apps, like twitter, facebook, amazon  use it for...


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 22, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> nonono .. this is about an application to access tpu's content on mobile devices



Ahhh... the "big picture" TPU mobile site.  Sweet.

I was thinking a distinct application, like post a pic to TPU image hosting and receive a PM with the link to it.  More a convenience than anything else.

I do like Krij's idea too...


----------



## ctrain (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't see the point of downloading an app specifically for a website. I can browse and post on the forums fine on my phone. The front page is a little heavy but everything is fine.

Minor layout changes and finding some way to lighten the load for the mobile version is really all that needs to be done.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10565193/crap/snap20110423_062509.png


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 29, 2011)

I use android as well. Probably a better choice than iOS for a tpu app.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)

so, what are you gonna be doing W1zz

android and iOS or one o them?


----------

